# Meklē produktu? >  urbmašīnas slēdži

## juris90

meklēju elektriskās urbmašīnas slēdžus. nosaukumu nezinu zinu ka lietuviešu ražojums. viena 600w otra 650w. varbut kads ir kur redzejis? abamnobrukuši slēdži.

----------


## Didzis

Kopš kura laika lietuvieši ražo urbmašīnas? Krievu laiku izstrādājumiem slēdžus esmu redzējis gan Ladgalīte, gan arī elektropreču veikalos, bet jaunām urbmašīnām slēdžus var dabūt tikai attiecīgās firmas servisa centros. Lētās urbmašīnas neviens nelabo  ::

----------


## juris90

> Kopš kura laika lietuvieši ražo urbmašīnas? Krievu laiku izstrādājumiem slēdžus esmu redzējis gan Ladgalīte, gan arī elektropreču veikalos, bet jaunām urbmašīnām slēdžus var dabūt tikai attiecīgās firmas servisa centros. Lētās urbmašīnas neviens nelabo


 nu redz ka ražo, 
P.S. pasaki man ko lietuvieši neražo, tā tev nav latvija, kur tikai patērē.

----------


## Delfins

moš no rebira izmantotie derēs  ::

----------


## juris90

> moš no rebira izmantotie derēs


 skatījos jau viņus, bet līdzīgu neieraudzīju, ja taisītu sev tad protams kaut ko jau safunktierētu, bet tas ir haltūrai. der jau vispar ari no citam ari arzemnieku urmašīnām, jo tām slēdži ir vienādi.   ::

----------


## rjaneks

Man ir 36V akumulators un ari motors 36V protams nav tada orginala sledza ar tranzistoru lai varetu mainit apgriezienus. Vai kads nevaretu man uzzimet vai ka citadi dabut shemu \vienkarsu\ lai varetu mainit apgriezienus. Palaisanas U sasniedz 12-15 A. Darba U ap 5 A.

----------


## juris90

> Man ir 36V akumulators un ari motors 36V protams nav tada orginala sledza ar tranzistoru lai varetu mainit apgriezienus. Vai kads nevaretu man uzzimet vai ka citadi dabut shemu \vienkarsu\ lai varetu mainit apgriezienus. Palaisanas U sasniedz 12-15 A. Darba U ap 5 A.


  vajag tranzistoru un potenciometru vel labak ir izmantot tiristoru.

----------


## rjaneks

> Man ir 36V akumulators un ari motors 36V protams nav tada orginala sledza ar tranzistoru lai varetu mainit apgriezienus. Vai kads nevaretu man uzzimet vai ka citadi dabut shemu \vienkarsu\ lai varetu mainit apgriezienus. Palaisanas U sasniedz 12-15 A. Darba U ap 5 A.
> 
> 
>   vajag tranzistoru un potenciometru vel labak ir izmantot tiristoru.


 Esmu galigs iesacejs tapec nav ne jausmas kadus iegadaties un ka vinus saslegt.

----------


## juris90

> meklēju elektriskās urbmašīnas slēdžus. nosaukumu nezinu zinu ka lietuviešu ražojums. viena 600w otra 650w. varbut kads ir kur redzejis? abamnobrukuši slēdži.


 ā te kadu laiku iepriekš biju pie latgalites veikala iegajis, taja kas ir pirmaja stāvā tad tur ir viena veida urbmašīnas slēdzis 350w llaikam, pa 3,50ls

----------

